# 2Nd Inits And Other Gb Roms. Your Thoughts And Opinions



## griz.droidx (Jun 29, 2011)

Good Evening all,

Hi, I'm looking for opinions. If this is in the wrong spot please move it or delete it if it doesn't get a bite. Also, I do not intend for this to be a which is best contest or poll, but which is best for you and why.

I'm on CM7GB by rev on 11-05-11's build.. I miss the apps from miui but just found the music app and other miui apps like the browser that's included with the miui's for the X. I've been on every GB rom under the sun since I bought my X back in the last part of Jan/early Feb. I love the additional settings included in Liquid and SSX. With the stock battery I get around 15 hours of very light use, a few short calls, a few texts, and this forum via the forum app at home to stay caught up on the latest and greatest.

Looks like the liquid dev's have incorporated some of rummy's apps/scripts in this latest 3.1 version.

I think Chevy is on hiatus so I don't expect any updates there for a while. For some reason, I had some trouble with SSX 2.2 connecting to wifi. (perhaps that's the airplane bug). Anyway, I wish him well in any endeavors he may be pursuing.

The latest MIUI, well at least 10-21, is an awesome build. I really can't complain much at all there, everything seemed to work for me just fine.

I get about the same battery life on most all roms I think mainly because my office and where I live in general is in an area with bad reception(1x, a bar or two near a window), and there's no 3g or wifi here at work. I use wifi at home, 3G in the nearest town.

I tried the latest Liberty 3, but it looks as if it's getting mixed reviews from others. Liberty was one of my first flashes. I wasn't on this one long mainly because of a lack of themes at the moment (Blue River was nice from Wulf, I love all his theme's, as well as some of Sensei's). I again miss the customization of the CM7's over Liberty. I do like that HDMI should work on liberty, as well as any blur app I might want but can't think of any. Please keep your guns and knives holstered. I've also used and abused Apex in the past, Vortex, and Mobile Sensei's roms except for ICX.

What are your favorites and why? Which do you think performs better. Which get better battery life after a thorough test and calibration (at least over a few days). Which blur integrated rom do you like best (with working hdmi). Which aosp non-2nd init? and Which 2nd init? Which CM7 based? CM7GB, CM7 froyo (havent touched that one since nightly 50 or 60), Liquid, SSX, OMFGB.

Also on the CM7 GB's I'm having trouble with zipthemer not working correctly. I always have to use metamorph. Zipthemer used to work just fine. I update edify by selecting my rom zip file, but still no go. Anyone else having this problem on any of the CM7's?

I know this is a lot, and I do my best to keep up with all the threads here and at another forum. Mainly DXF and MDW. I've been here though the most lately. I posted a thread similar to this on DXF a few months ago. Just wanting opinions from this forums members since a few may be different although I see many of the same usernames on both.

Thanks guys and gals. Thanks dev's for allowing us people in the dark ages with an old Droid X to have so many choices and options. Thanks themers, and to the community as a whole. I don't know what I'd do without all of you.


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

wow I think you just about summed it all up there. I've stuck with Cm7 mainly due to T-Mobile theme Chooser, I can change the while look of my phone on the fly.


----------



## matjmonk (Aug 28, 2011)

Well like the OP, I too live in a pretty poor cell reception area but I do have WIFI at work. I've used most of the Froyo and GB ROMS with various degrees of sucess and/or usability. I'm currently using Liberty 3G mainly due to a case of flashitis while waiting for Vortex RC1. I must say with all due credit to the various Devs, the DX just keeps getting better and better thanks to them. When I first got mine last DEC, I hated it and wanted to get my BB Storm (1) back. The battery life was miserable, the phones response was slow, it did not play well with my Hotmail account (I'm a throwback I know) and I almost gave up on it. But after doing a bunch of reading and then more reading, I learned about rooting and other tricks and then got brave enough to flash my first custom rom (Apex) and I haven't looked back since. The transition to GB was slightly tramautic but again due to all the great folks out there, it did enhance the DX. I have tried the 2nd init ROMS and I'm slightly less impressed with them but again this is my humble opinion. As to how I rate different ROMS, here is my list (in order):

1. Vortex 2.x - this is a fantastic, fantastic ROM. It may not have all the tweaks of MIUI or GB but since DeVortex released his toolbox app, it is definitely moving the right way. This thing is wonderfully stable and battery life is very good (disclaimer: I do run Android Overclock at ULV 900 so that does help some) and I can get 18 hours to a charge with average use on my year old VZW extended battery. Another attraction for this ROM is deVortex's awesomely super fantastic customer support! I have never seen a DEV so active and proactive with his creation. I really can't say too many good things about him or the ROM without sounding like a kiss a55!

2. Liberty 3 G - pretty good battery life, seems fairly stable. I like the notification widgets on Vortex better but all in all a good choice for your daily driver.

3. Darkslide GB - I love this ROM but unfortunately the DEV hasn't created an update for the 60X GB that I'm aware of. But it had great battery life and stability.

4. CM7GB - a good ROM but for my tastes, slightly high maintenance but probably not for the true flashaholics among us.

5. MIUI - tried it briefly, unfortunately not very impressed at all. It was slow and really sucked up battery life.

6. ICX - installed and could never get it to work well, constant FC's

Again, these ratings are HIGHLY subjective and are only my opinions. I havent yet tried the new APEX or Sensi/Shuji ROMS since from what I read there may be a few issues with using the corporate sync functions.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

thread moved. please use development section for releases only. thanks.


----------



## griz.droidx (Jun 29, 2011)

@matjmonk, Looks like RC1 was released for Vortex, I might have to give it a spin. I'm definitely gonna have to get boot manager that's all there is to it.. LOL. Liquid 3.1 is doing really good for me right now, battery and all. Of course no HDMI as with any 2nd init source based rom.

@Razor. Thanks man. Sorry about that, Should have read the rules a little closer.


----------



## bobcaruso (Sep 13, 2011)

matjmonk said:


> Well like the OP, I too live in a pretty poor cell reception area but I do have WIFI at work. I've used most of the Froyo and GB ROMS with various degrees of sucess and/or usability. I'm currently using Liberty 3G mainly due to a case of flashitis while waiting for Vortex RC1. I must say with all due credit to the various Devs, the DX just keeps getting better and better thanks to them. When I first got mine last DEC, I hated it and wanted to get my BB Storm (1) back. The battery life was miserable, the phones response was slow, it did not play well with my Hotmail account (I'm a throwback I know) and I almost gave up on it. But after doing a bunch of reading and then more reading, I learned about rooting and other tricks and then got brave enough to flash my first custom rom (Apex) and I haven't looked back since. The transition to GB was slightly tramautic but again due to all the great folks out there, it did enhance the DX. I have tried the 2nd init ROMS and I'm slightly less impressed with them but again this is my humble opinion. As to how I rate different ROMS, here is my list (in order):
> 
> 1. Vortex 2.x - this is a fantastic, fantastic ROM. It may not have all the tweaks of MIUI or GB but since DeVortex released his toolbox app, it is definitely moving the right way. This thing is wonderfully stable and battery life is very good (disclaimer: I do run Android Overclock at ULV 900 so that does help some) and I can get 18 hours to a charge with average use on my year old VZW extended battery. Another attraction for this ROM is deVortex's awesomely super fantastic customer support! I have never seen a DEV so active and proactive with his creation. I really can't say too many good things about him or the ROM without sounding like a kiss a55!
> 
> ...


When did you try MIUI? It's the fastest ROM out for the X, try MIUI DefX 1.10.21 (new release eminent)


----------



## crewchief41 (Aug 20, 2011)

bobcaruso said:


> When did you try MIUI? It's the fastest ROM out for the X, try MIUI DefX 1.10.21 (new release eminent)


Then put the Zeam launcher on it and watch out! Miui + Zeam is awesome.


----------



## matjmonk (Aug 28, 2011)

griz.droidx said:


> When did you try MIUI? It's the fastest ROM out for the X, try MIUI DefX 1.10.21 (new release eminent)


I tried MIUI probably close to two months ago, I was going to try the next to latest release but it was quarantined before I could download it and I was more interested in playing around with the Powerboost mod and trying some of the other ROMS out there like Liberty. I did download the MIUI4DX1_11_9-ICS version this morning and may give it a whirl this weekend. MIUI just felt too sluggish and really did eat my battery like the 'trons were chocolate! I understand from the thread that they have made a lot of improvements but I'm a bit worried about trying to go back and forth due to the incompatiblities in the backup files of the different versions of CW. But hey, this is the absolute beauty of the Droid and DX, we can all play to our hearts content and the worst that can happen is we have to SBF to get back to playing again!

Cheers


----------

